# slope climbing



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mukeshp11 said:


> Can anybody sugget some technique through which better slope climbing is achieved using same battery.
> 
> Kindly reply


 
Slow down and downshift?


----------



## 144VDC (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi
I am not sure what you are describing but maybe this will help. Motor controllers don't control current directly, they control voltage. The voltage and the load on the motor determine the current. Controllers have current limiters to protect themselves and the motor from over current but they limit the current by reducing the voltage.

For the most part current=torque; to get more torque to climb a slope you need more amps or increase gear ratio(down shift).


----------



## mikle51 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thirty six vehicle/tire configurations (thirty five commercial tires and one military tire) involving eight manufacturers were tested. The tests were conducted with a group of eight wheeled military support vehicles in a single loose sandy soil condition at YPG that was somewhat analogous to loose sandy soils in ME desert terrain.


----------

